# best way to forward udp port to jail?



## sens (Nov 28, 2021)

hello
I want use mosh in jail but it needed udp ports
I forward tcp with ipfw

```
fwd 10.10.50.3,80 ip from any to xx.xx.xx.xx 80
10.10.50.3,3306 ip from table(10) to xx.xx.xx.xx 3306
```

I will be grateful for a solution with ipfw or some port
thank you


----------

